# Switches



## TLDiff (Dec 9, 2012)

Does anyone know if there are switches 
other than Marx ones that a Marx engine
can pass through? The Marx switches
are hard to find and often don't work
when I do find some.
TLDiff


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

Are you looking for manual or remote control switches?
I see the old tin Marx manual switches quite often on eBay or local train shows.


----------



## TLDiff (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm looking for remote ones. 
TLDiff


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I think (?) Lionel O-27 track switches will mate with Marx 3-rail, and vice-versa. That said, we've had long discussions about the pros/cons of the two mfr's switches, and most voting tilts towards the Marx switches for reliability and minimal short-outs ... especially with older, prewar tinplate type trains.

I may be wrong on my thinking here, though ... Hope others chime in with confirmation/corrections.

TJ


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

TJ,

Marx locomotives in some cases will not go threw Lionel switches.
They have what is called a fat wheel. It has to do with how the 
gear is set up on the backside of the driver. This leads to some
Marx locomotives derailing on the plastic frogs of Lionel switches.
So with that said...

TLDiff,

Look at old post war American Flyer switches on Ebay. There are 
three main types out there. Manual, electric, and remote. You of 
course would be interested in the remote units. They were made in
both O-31 and O-42 sizes. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/American-Fl...285777?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2578d92191

above is a listing for one of the O-42 switches. The switch box is
gray in color. The O-31 switches will have orange switch boxes on
them. These switch move the whole track on a pivot, there are no
frogs on these switch thus derails will not happen with Fat wheel
Marx locomotives. 

Just one more note here, the gear that move the switch machine
is pot metal and can swell. Be aware of this fact when bidding. The
switches maybe locked up tight when you get them. However, they
are cheap enough that the hit miss approach will not break the 
bank. About 60% of switches still work fine and another 15% can
be made to work pretty good. The rest would be parts. 

I hope this helps you out.

Pookybear


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

pookybear said:


> Marx locomotives in some cases will not go threw Lionel switches.
> They have what is called a fat wheel. It has to do with how the
> gear is set up on the backside of the driver. This leads to some
> Marx locomotives derailing on the plastic frogs of Lionel switches.


Pook,

Oh, that's right! I had forgotten about that. We've had discussions of that here, including photos showing the wheel/gear config.

Good call!

TJ


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Your best bed is the metal Marx switches. An alternative is Lionel 1121 or the manual version of them. Forget Lionel 1122, 022, 042, or the plastic Marx switches.


----------



## TLDiff (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for all you're help everybody. 
I was able to get my set of Marx remote
turnouts working again last night
just a little contact cleaner & they're
good as new. TLDiff


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Why not just get the engines that work?
I don't think a wheel exchange will work. Gearing may be different. Switching a motor is easier and you can use any switch.


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

T-Man said:


> Why not just get the engines that work?
> I don't think a wheel exchange will work. Gearing may be different. Switching a motor is easier and you can use any switch.


Yes, if you're not worried about keeping stuff original, Marx double reduction motors will go through just about any switch. Also give you better low speed operation and pulling power.
Look for 666 or 1666 motors. Some 1666 motors even have a traction tire on one wheel.
Usually you can just swap out the front motor mounts to use these motors in other locos.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

T-man,

It is not just a problem with Marx, think more like Ives, Bing, Marklin, Carette, Jep, and countless other small makers. Do you plan to put new motors into
everything. I am not going to do that. So it is American Flyer switches for me
and other collectors who like more than just Lionel.

Pookybear


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

That makes sense, I am trying to get a handle on the situation. A few engines would be feasible but a fleet changes that idea. 

Then there are some people who just like them as original too.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

This is the problem with older stuff. Not all it was made with the idea of
compatibility in mind. The biggest one of course is couplers. It is almost
staggering to think of all the different ones used over the years. And the
fact that even within a single maker the different styles used. Take even
just one engine like the American Flyer 3020. The top of the line O gauge
Engine from 1922 to 1925. It had no less then 3 different coupler on it over
its short life. To make it even worse some engines have one style on the
back and a different one on the front. So of course when trackwork gets 
involved it really becomes a mess. With thing like frogs or switch boxes that
are to close to the track start popping up and wreaking havoc. 

Pookybear


----------

